# Change of plans!!! It will be wedding and halloween party!



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Do qny of you guys have a good picture of the Bride of Chuckie? There was been a change in plans.

NO TWILIGHT HALLOWEEN PARTY!!!! IT will be Wedding with Halloween Party. My cuzzis is getting married!!!!!! After the wedding she plans to keep her dress on and don a leather jacket and be the Bride of Chuckie. Well I am redoing the halloween invite picture and I am looking for a really good picture of the Bride of Chuckie. Do you guys have any for me to use? The family and I are really excited. Putting a together and nice private Wedding in the morning and then in the afternoon Will be the Halloween pArty or something like that.

So I will be the Bride of Frankestein with my hubby being Frankie and my sister, Spookyone will be The Corspe Bride and her hubby may be Victor. Then my cuzzie, hahahha as the Bride of Chuckie. Isnt this great?!

Tips and suggestions??????


----------



## JahRah (Oct 23, 2009)

Congrats to your cousin!! That will be so much fun!

So, I would use google images or bing images to look at pics. Here's a pretty decent one, but there are tons more.









So, I have a question. Your cousin is ok with there being several other "brides" at the wedding party?? Are you sure it won't steal the thunder and all that?

Ok, now to the fun stuff. What kind of theme will the party be? Is it all Chuckie? Or is it Classic Halloween? Horror Movie halloween? Halloween couples? Eternal Love (vampire)?


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

JahRah said:


> Congrats to your cousin!! That will be so much fun!
> 
> So, I would use google images or bing images to look at pics. Here's a pretty decent one, but there are tons more.
> 
> ...


Although the wedding is very private and very small, it will not be Halloween Wedding. The family and I are making sure regardless of what is going on, My cuzzie will get the wedding in sense of. Maybe like 15 people attending, again its bit of hush-hush wedding. Now that is out of the way.... The good part comes. Wedding is over and now is time for the Halloween Party that my sister and I were planning. My cuzzie said, she keep her wedding dress on and get black leather jacket. WE said "OOHH THAT IS SOOO COOL!!!!" "But to honor you getting marry, we will be one of the monster brides to celebrate you getting marry!" Not everyone at the Halloween Party that my sister and I are hosting will know that early in the day, my cuzzie got married! I already asked and she loved the idea. OTher wise, I wouldnt be looking for the Bride of Frankie wig....


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Tip: Tell your cousin NOT to do it!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

aww now why would you say that?! Even my cuzzie is thrilled to have a wedding/Halloween Party on the same day and everything!

So far, I am checking into the Frankenstein and his bride. Spookyone is checking into The Corpse Bride while my Cuzzie and her newly to be hubby will be Chuckie and the Bride of Chuckie.

It will be just us 3 that will be the BRIDES. The party will be cont on as planned. Food, games, prizes and DRINKS.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

NOWHINING said:


> aww now why would you say that?! Even my cuzzie is thrilled to have a wedding/Halloween Party on the same day and everything!
> 
> So far, I am checking into the Frankenstein and his bride. Spookyone is checking into The Corpse Bride while my Cuzzie and her newly to be hubby will be Chuckie and the Bride of Chuckie.
> 
> It will be just us 3 that will be the BRIDES. The party will be cont on as planned. Food, games, prizes and DRINKS.


I was joking  I hope your cousin has a great wedding day!


----------



## Costume Ideas (Jul 28, 2010)

Nowhining, if it helps any, there are one or two new bride of Frankenstein costumes at BuyCostumes: (no wait, I just looked it up, there's three) And they are available other places, too, I'm just mentioning the big 'un

Ones called Frankenbride, one is Monster Bride, and the third is the Bride of Frankenstein. They're all in the 2010 section. (They''re so new they're not even in stock yet I think, but you can ask for email notification when it arrives.)


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Costume Ideas, my mother and I already came up with idea how to do my dress. I didnt want to be the same ol' BOF you know? I saw.....i think Monster of the bride and that was cute, then there was another where where its more form fitting which was really pretty. I have a rough draft of how I want it.


----------



## Costume Ideas (Jul 28, 2010)

Great! (I just wanted to mention it since I'd seen them.) It always helps if you can sew. I'm a really, really good seamstress, so I've often made my own costumes.


----------



## freudstein (Aug 9, 2007)

I love the idea of keeping her dress AND using it for a costume!!

I did Bride of Chucky last halloween. Feel free to check out my pics:
http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/freudstein-albums-halloween-09-preperation.html

You can get a presonalised 'Tiff' necklace pretty cheap on Ebay.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I have a picture from 13 years ago of myself and my hubby as the bride and the monster. soooo 13 years later, I am wanting something different for us!

Look in the Red Riding Hood and her WolfMan album.


----------

